# Where do I buy my gun?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I almost pulled the trigger on a Stoeger 3500 today because it was on sale at Dick's Sporting Goods but decided not to because it's not really the most trusted outdoor shop. I am wondering where I should go to buy it? Scheels and Cabelas are near enough for me to be able to go there. Sportsman's doesn't have the pattern I want. What do y'all suggest? Does it matter?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Any of those places, because down the road if there is a problem with the gun they are not the one's that take care of the issue, the manufacturer will.;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where ever you get the best price. As Fowlmouth said if you ever have any problems none of those stores will touch it and you will have to deal with a "factory authorized" gunsmith or send it directly back to the manufacture.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about Gallensons? I try to do as much business with the locally owned businesses as I can and have great service there.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Dougs shoot n sports!! Definately the best new gun buying experience I have ever had. They also are consistantly very competetive with their prices.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> What about Gallensons?


Screw those guys, I used to shop there alot but they jacked up their prices and fleeced people during the shortages. Lots of people wont shop there anymore.

Go to Gunnies, best and friendliest gun store in Utah. Well worth the drive from about anywhere.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gallensons can eat a bowl of weiners as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

ANYWHERE other than Gallensons.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

So what do you guys think about gallensons? I hear its a nice place to buy guns. I heard they also like hot dogs too?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> What about Gallensons? I try to do as much business with the locally owned businesses as I can and have great service there.


And you can get screwed while buying .22 ammo while you are there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't get the wad up your panties crowd since they increased their prices on 22lr while they have probably the best prices and the best service in the valley on every other line of products that they have. No one ever has any 22 ammo at all, so if you had to have some you could either overpay from someone on UGE or go to GAlleonson's or waste hours on end going to every store for weeks... Is that it or did I miss where they started killing orphans? Must be the latter based on the comments. -O,-


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Gunnies. Or sportsmans. If they don't have the pattern you want have them check another store. Sportmans has had the best price on the last five I have purchased.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with Dick's Sporting. Any warrenty or issues go through the mfg anyways. If another place will match them, great. I have found them to be a decent big box for hunting items though.

If you support local, local should support you and match that price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I don't get the wad up your panties crowd since they increased their prices on 22lr while they have probably the best prices and the best service in the valley on every other line of products that they have.


Dont forget the super increased prices on primers and powders as well! I'll support shops willing to support their customers.



> No one ever has any 22 ammo at all,


Oh come on. Cabelas has had 22lr off and on all summer... seriously, tons of 22LR ammo for almost all brands. I haven't been there in the past week, but last time I was they had so much they were just putting it out on shelves again like normal ammo. Their prices stayed pretty reasonable, paid $24 for several packs of 525 Remington Golden Bullets. Paid $18 for winchester 333's... hell I even bought Winchester 333 pack's in the decorative wood boxes for Christmas presents.

Cheaper 22LR is not hard to find anymore.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Gallensons can eat a bowl of weiners as far as I'm concerned.


A whole bowl full ???


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> A whole bowl full ???


Maybe two.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, I used to love Gallensons. My favorite gun shop shop and a great place to buy reloading supplies. Haven't been there in a few years though (don't get down to SLC often anymore).

Sounds as if I haven't missed out on much.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Dont forget the super increased prices on primers and powders as well! I'll support shops willing to support their customers.
> 
> Oh come on. Cabelas has had 22lr off and on all summer... seriously, tons of 22LR ammo for almost all brands. I haven't been there in the past week, but last time I was they had so much they were just putting it out on shelves again like normal ammo. Their prices stayed pretty reasonable, paid $24 for several packs of 525 Remington Golden Bullets. Paid $18 for winchester 333's... hell I even bought Winchester 333 pack's in the decorative wood boxes for Christmas presents.
> 
> ...


I go there regularly, their prices on powder is nearly identical as everywhere else. Their primers on small rifle was increased first to about the same as what everyone sells them for now while no else had any. No one has had any bulk 22 ever for two years. You happened to find some right at the correct moment. They will have some 50 or 100 packs for around $.08/round, which is nearly identical to what Gallensons sells them for. You can make up the story in your mind any way you want, but you are delusional. I go by all of these stores with great regularity and have never seen any bulk ammo ever, but yes I have been able to get some from Cabelas and Gander Mtn, however Gallensons has had them. I think they are stupid to mark up the prices, but they are usually the premium aguila ammo, but I did once see CCI for about 10 cents a round too. I get the trend to get even and I am sure that they will sorely miss you, all the more powder for me. BTW, I just got some IMR 4350 there last week, that SW didnt have, Cal Ranch didnt have while S&E had it for $31, all for $27, there is your next three stores to banish.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

The gallesnson guys are morons.and they have zero customer service. It's not all about their price gouging.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I always check gallery of guns online and see what prices it pulls up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> No one has had any bulk 22 ever for two years.


No-one? Uh yea... whatever. They had so many this day they allowed 2 bricks per person. Made for a fun picture.










I bought 6 bricks of Rem 525 Golden bullets over the summer for presents and whatnot. Also picked up 3 boxes of Win333 for hunting. These were all at different times... really wasnt hard to find. The one I missed I wish I had gotten there for was the Federal 2200 (4x of the 550) in a water proof ammo box.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations good pic of a one in a million opportunity, that lasted for about 30 minutes.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge...I've bought several cases this year, not carton's, but 5,000 round cases. Also picked up 6 or 7 cartons of .22 Mags. Not exactly for cheap, at 40 bucks a carton it now seems to be 'almost' the norm. Even Cabela's website is showing Golden's at 3.99 per 50. But.....they are available.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I found 500 round bricks sitting on the shelf at Sportsman's in Ogden this past summer. I've never seen them at Cabela's.

I haven't purchased much though because we just haven't been shooting our .22's like we used to. My family has really been enjoying the .223 and larger calibers lately.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was looking for the protesters all over Scheels on Wednesday, I must have missed it somehow, but rightfully so, they were peeved off big time. They actually sell Varget at $33/lb, I was livid especially when I found out that they dont even have any. I find it to be funny how selective people are on who they hate and why.
But seriously, anyone who really needs 22 can get it, I bought about 20 of the CCI 500 boxes this last spring for customers, coworkers, neighbors and relatives with their free shipping to store. I personally prefer teh Remington 525's that I also got for about $28 shipped from Gander Mtn. If anyone really needs some, I can help them. I only have the two 525's not a hoarder here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a decent deal on 22 https://secure.gandermountain.com/m...2-LR-36-gr-JHP&i=778469&source=linkconn&lct=s


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Here is a decent deal on 22 https://secure.gandermountain.com/m...2-LR-36-gr-JHP&i=778469&source=linkconn&lct=s


Not working. But there was 1400 rounds of remington hollow point for $70 this week.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Not working. But there was 1400 rounds of remington hollow point for $70 this week.


That seems to be the new good price is about five cents/round for bulk, this was only 222 pack, so it was nearly 7 cents, but free shipping, so not terrible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a box of Win 333 tuesday at Cabelas for $18 for another Christmas Stocking Stuffer. Wish the 555's would show back up... or Federal Champions, those are the only bullet type I've not seen show up in a long time (I missed the 2100 w/ ammo box Cabelas had back in Sept).

Edit: Do those here who cant seem to find ammo want us to post when we find it in stock? I used to but it started showing up so frequently I figured it was a waste of time.


-DallanC


----------

